# My first true viv - 270 gallon construction journal



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

I have been wanting to do a big tank and never got around to it. So now I finally did it!! It is 270 gallons and is built into a spot in our old lawn shed. It is far from done but here are some pics so far - 



















Brooks


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

I just took a pic of part of a background out of an old chameleon cage. I didn't look very natural so I covered it with sphagnum. You can sort of see what it looked like in before in the pic.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

cool! how is it going to stay cool? Do you have an a/c unit?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Since we live in North Carolina and it isn't in the house, it does get hot. So we have a fan on top of the tank and if it gets to hot we have a widow a/c unit.

Brooks


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Here are some updated pics, we went to home depot and got some DryLock and I have started to seal the cement backerboard. You can't see it very well, but it's there
















I used mortar here to fill in the holes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

what do you plan on keeping in there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Since it is so big, it will probably house a trio of basti's and a pair of amazonicus. I still don't know about the amazonicus. The viv is about 270 gallons so for 5 frogs they should be fine. And it will be heavily planted thanks to harry and deven. 
Brooks


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Hm...can you post the dimensions? The pics makes it seem the tank is as big as the room.  

M.N


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

I would like that to be true :lol: :lol: 

It is about 6'x2'x3' (LxWxH)

Brooks


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

I worked a little bit more on it today. The tank itself is done, but I need to seal it one more time. I am sopposed to get some wood and rocks and hardscape stuff from deven this week and will be on vacation for 2 weeks. So, I don't think it will be worked on for a while.

brooks


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, I got back from Florida and found a lot of neat stuff for my viv. I finsihed putting the glass that keeps the water in and will post pics tommorow. Anyway my stuff from deven is supposed to be here wed as well as my vittatus. 

By the way we went to a pet store and they had crossed up auratus'

Brooks


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Bump

I got my Vittatus today.  Does anyone have suggestions???

Brooks


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, pictures.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

where are the pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!! come on man where in suspense (sp?)
we need to see some pics :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, my dad left the USB thingy for the camera at work. :evil: :evil: So I won't have any until monday. But I will say that my stuff from Deven is supposed to come in and it should be done by Saturday.
Brooks


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

How are you going to control the heat?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

I have giving this some more thought and have decided to use an old window a/c unit.

Devens stuff did not come and as a matter of fact was not even shipped

Brooks


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, I don't know what to do. Deven supplies still haven't been shipped and I am way behind on my building. I don't know what to do. 

Anybody???????

Brooks


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news. Hope it arrives. try and find stuff at hard ware stores


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, I am sure just about everyone here knows Harry at cloudjungle, so I just got back from his house and it was amazing. I got so many neat things. I really only need wood to finish.

P.S. I got a new camera so pics will be today or tommorow.

Brooks


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Dude the pictures the pictures!!!!!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

It's monday you promised pictures sunday still waiting


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, Yes, I know. I have been working on it all day. No pics until tomorrow unfortunatly. I can say that it looks great. I came back from Harry's place with loads of good stuff.

Sorry, Brooks


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I feel like annie tomorrow, tomorrow, your only a day away


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a friend coming over tomorrow to help me build the rock waterfall and after that all I have to do is make the sliding front and put the top on.
Brooks


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

PICTURES!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

it's tomorrow or did you mean the day after tomorrow? or the day after that? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, my dad just came home and I have the usb thingy. Pics in about 10 min. Right now all that is done is the tree fern on the right and the plastic back ground.
Brooks


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

I HAVE PICS!!!!!!!! It is not much yet, but I will have the water fall done tomorrow and Deven's stuff in soon.


















Brooks


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

THE PICS ARNT WORKING FOR ME AHH
I cant find your gallery either :x


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

I HAVE PICS!!!!!!!! It is not much yet, but I will have the water fall done tomorrow and Deven's stuff in soon.

This is a pick of one of the tree fern pots from Harry, most are over grown with moss and liverworts








Pick of plants from harry








AND FINALLY THE TANK
















Brooks
Crapy pics I know. this is still w/ the ols camera. Don't know how to work the new on


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Finally looking good!
Cant wait to see end results!


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Can't see that much details, I suggest using a flash or bright light,
shop light might do. plus using ISO200 or 400. Then take the shot...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

O.K, the top and the misting system is going intoday. The plants and water fall too. I will have pics by tuesday. The dirt and landscaping is almost finished.
Brooks


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

:roll: its teusday......im just a waiting .....


:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

A few ?'s

What are you going to use to keep the water area from leaking through the cement board? Drylock keeps moisture out but I dont think that it will allow for you to have a pond in the bottom of it.... are you going to silicone in a liner? Did I miss where you coated the tank in epoxy? 
I am checking because I have a PERFECT spot to do this in my basement.



Very inspiring...... and my wife probably does not like hearing that ;p

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, I forgot to tell you guys that. I did put a liner down. Pond liner to be exact. I put in the eggcrate built on top of it. I just finised the pond area. Pics when I can get them tomorrow.
Brooks


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, everyone know's the exibits that were at IAD and where they wound up. I did a little shearching and I found this -
http://www.variancedesign.com
I am thinking about getting one of there systems for my tank. I would prgram it to be high elevation, is madagascar high elevation???
Brooks


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Please keep the vendor comments/references out of this.

Please reference this post if you have any questions.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8580

I have removed the posts with vendor references.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

WHERE ARE THE PICS?? lol, I keep seeing you say "Tomorrow, pics" "Tomorrow there will be pics" Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow... How convienent that tomorrow is always a day away. =P I wanna see picys!

=D


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Mantella Guy said:


> .....is madagascar high elevation???
> Brooks


Madagascar is very diverse. there are highlands, but not all of the island is highland.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

i havent seen any progress on this recently.
I know you have been talking to james alot recently, and im his good friend, so i know that this viv is supposed to be complete!
can u put some pics in soon brooks?


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

hello!?!?! Where are some pictures?
I know its gotta be finished.


----------

